# MTB - Sunday 4/17/11



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2011)

Skiing isn't in the cards for me so...

Looks like I'll be hooking up with a big group at Trumbull at noon on Sunday.  I've never been before, should be fun!  Hopefully the weather cooperates!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

No ride given the amount of rain we're expecting tonight...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> No ride given the amount of rain we're expecting tonight...



I was wondering if they were going to cancel, just got back from the WH Res and it is a wet muddy mess there.

Looks like the road bike will get some use tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

White Memorial in Litchfield wasn't muddy at all...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> White Memorial in Litchfield wasn't muddy at all...



Good thing we all pushed you towards the full suspension frame instead of the HT for those White Memorial rides!

How did the new bike do, all ready for the season?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good thing we all pushed you towards the full suspension frame instead of the HT for those White Memorial rides!
> 
> How did the new bike do, all ready for the season?



Should be good to go until I pick out a new wheelset, and probably a more appropriate fork.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Should be good to go until I pick out a new wheelset, and probably a more appropriate fork.



I am very please with the RockShox Sektor 150mm uturn on my HT. They are fairly cheap too.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> How much did you pay for yours?



I got a bro deal on mine, paid wholesale. But I have seen them going in the mid $300 range online.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I got a bro deal on mine, paid wholesale. But I have seen them going in the mid $300 range online.



That sounds pretty much in my range.  I just wish they went up to 160mm.  I'd love an adjustable fork that went from like 120 to 160.  I'd probably always leave it set at 150 or so anyway, so it probably wouldn't matter, but it'd be nice to be able to use the frame to it's fullest potential...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That sounds pretty much in my range.  I just wish they went up to 160mm.  I'd love an adjustable fork that went from like 120 to 160.  I'd probably always leave it set at 150 or so anyway, so it probably wouldn't matter, but it'd be nice to be able to use the frame to it's fullest potential...



If you want 160mm you are looking at a lyric $$$$. 

Keep in mind that the stick fork on my friends Piches are Pikes (140mm).


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> If you want 160mm you are looking at a lyric $$$$.
> 
> Keep in mind that the stick fork on my friends Piches are Pikes (140mm).



Yup, I know.


----------

